# Charcoal?



## 21794 (Apr 30, 2006)

Yesterday i started taking charcoal pills and they seem to be working pretty good. The day before i had taco bell(that was my weekend treat) and after i took the pills i seemed ok. I was wondering what happens to you after you take the charcoal pills. Also i got a little big of diarreha today after taking the pills. Is that pretty normal. I felt good after going potty though.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Charcoal pills supposedly absorb excess gas in the intestines, also they relieve trapped gas.I sometimes take 2 at night and they work for me. I've heard they can cause d if you take too many, but I've taken a double dose before with no problems.You shouldn't take them every day as they can stop you absorbing nutrients.


----------



## 17572 (Sep 3, 2006)

I've never heard of this before where can you get them.


----------



## 17572 (Sep 3, 2006)

is anyone online right now


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

You can get them from health food shops. Activated charcoal capsules are best at absorbing gas. If ur from UK, Holland+Barrat sells them. You can also buy charcoal biscuits, I tried them once and they taste weird but I think they helped.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Sukie:Charcoal pills supposedly absorb excess gas in the intestines, also they relieve trapped gas.I sometimes take 2 at night and they work for me. I've heard they can cause d if you take too many, but I've taken a double dose before with no problems.You shouldn't take them every day as they can stop you absorbing nutrients.


Hello Sukie,I am taking everyday these Charcoal pills now for 2 months. Of course that I try when I am home not to take them, but I feel the need to take it so "Tomorrow" I won't have problems with my stomach... The doc didn't say to me that it's wrong to take it everyday, what should I do now? I already took it everyday for 2 months, and I want to believe that it help me.


----------



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

do they help with d??


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm not sure how much charcoal affects nutrient absorption, i just know that it can do. Maybe your doctor can do a blood test to check you're not deficient in any?Or you could make sure you don't take them soon after meals. I often take 2 at night if I'm going out the next day, the charcoal seems to settle my stomach as well as preventing gas.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Sukie:I'm not sure how much charcoal affects nutrient absorption, i just know that it can do. Maybe your doctor can do a blood test to check you're not deficient in any?Or you could make sure you don't take them soon after meals. I often take 2 at night if I'm going out the next day, the charcoal seems to settle my stomach as well as preventing gas.


Hey again Sukie,First of all, I am glad it help your stomach acting better, only wish better and better for you and for all.Next Wednesday I will go to the doc, and will make sure to ask him about a blood test or something, thanks for telling me about it.And, say, that if I have a meeting or something on the morning, I must to take it (Mentally I want to believe so hard that it help. Without "to open the mouth" as we say here, so yes it helps me.My biggest mistake was: Gum, damn will be these gums.When I had stomach attack I started to be very panic( and I looked always very sad, one day I just thought about it that if my mouth will be in "action I won't look so sad, my expression of the mouth won't looking sad) then I needed to take something, so I took gums with me, I just didn't know that I will pay a very hard price, and that is the terrible gas.Needless to say that before I took the gums which now I can't touch it/I won't never touch the way I did a few months ago, never, I also had problems with gas. Hey KC, About IBS-D, if you can also to take it- I really don't know, better to ask it the doc.Take care guys


----------



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

I've tried that activated charcoal before and it helps me make my stools firmer and getting rid of the noise. But it also absorbs nutrients from the food you take so you might get malnourished for taking this.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Girl,I used to chew gum a lot as well, I'd get through a packet a day in college before I realised it made my IBS worse. I think it's the action of chewing that casues you to swallow more air, hence more gas. Also a lot of sugar-free gum contains the sweeteners sorbitol or aspartame, which irritate the digestive track and are mildly laxative (aargh!) Now I chew cardamon seeds when I'm anxious as they're meant to calm the stomach as well. Hope you feel better soon


----------

